# My Denim Blue Detailing Diary



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

SO.

I am an amateur when it comes to detailing, however I figured I would document my attempt to make the TT look pretty.

I'm not sure on the brand, but my mate has leant me his machine polisher and a couple of new pads. I've made the relevant purchases, and everything has arrived.

I am quite lucky that my work has a outdoor tap, and a workspace big enough for me to roll her indoors after to get the work done- otherwise I wouldn't stand a chance with this weather!

We also have moveable spot lights, so I'll get a really good view of the swirls before and after 

Only gutting thing about doing it at work is I've then got to drive the 18 miles back via motorway so she'll be filthy by the time I get home! might have to get some snaps before I commence the journey.

I know that winter probably isn't the best time, but I don't want to leave it any longer, with the amount of grit and mud about I want to protect the paint!

Although I've purchased a dodo juice trial pot I may go with Collinite that I was leant- I've heard its a right PITA polish off, but gives serious long lasting protection. any advice when using it?

D-Day is going to be this Sunday, I'll be sure to post a load of before, during and after pics  (with my digital camera, not the crappy phone camera as seen below)

Pic 1

I think its all there- barr the bucket, polisher and pads



wish me luck!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

*parks up behind yours* me next lol

J
xx


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> *parks up behind yours* me next lol
> 
> J
> xx


Hmmm well I did plan on spending the whole day on mine..... and the drive back for you would definitely spoil the end result! Lol

Yours looks well looked after anyway!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

at the moment she is fillllllllthy! getting all the stuff to treat the roof but with all this rain and nowhere to stick her out of the rain its going to be a tough one!

J
xx


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> at the moment she is fillllllllthy! getting all the stuff to treat the roof but with all this rain and nowhere to stick her out of the rain its going to be a tough one!
> 
> J
> xx


Sucks don't it!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

majorly lol

J
xx


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

before I crack on tomorrow, any advice on the best scratch remover for this?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> before I crack on tomorrow, any advice on the best scratch remover for this?


Best to strip it back to bear alloy and polish it


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Keep updating your detailing diary. It'll inspire me to pamper my baby as well.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> fixitagaintomoz said:
> 
> 
> > before I crack on tomorrow, any advice on the best scratch remover for this?
> ...


So use some nitromors or similar?


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

It's safe to say today did not go to plan!

so in short the process went as follows;
Rinse
Wash (2 bucket method with micro fibre wash mit)
Rinse
Dry
clean all those less washed places wish quick detailer- door hinges, all around boot lid, inner bonnet+upper wing
Clar bar and tar remover(took best part of 2 hours, clearly hadn't been done for a while!)
"Wonder wheels" the wheels
Metal Polish exhaust tips
Wash(1 bucket as there was no "dirt" to worry about)
Wet sand the rear quarter with 1200 grit- clearly had a respray and had more orange peel than a bag of oranges!(again this took atleast an hour)
Machine Polish the rest of the car.

By this point i was way behind where i wanted to be so i decided the interior would have to wait. so would using my headlight renovating kit.

now as part of the polishing process, i decided that while i had removed most of the polish, i would wash it again to remove all residue. worth noting i used G3 wash, as it has no added wax and removes traces of wax etc. so this wash really took the paint to its bare state.

now with the original plan i was going to poorboys sealant, but i only really had time for one more process, so jumped straight to the DODO juice.

i used the buffing fitment on the polisher to remove the wax, and it was so easy compared to some waxes ive used before!

i then used some glass polish for all the windows, then that was end of play time for me.

Had a really fun day, and learnt a lot.

my car has a lot of little paint imperfections, most of which i now feel confident enough to rectify. i also think that once all the little chips are filled in, i may well wetsand the whole car! im aware however that i would have to be really bored to do that as it would take a couple of days i reckon! oh and slightly mad as it was quite difficult working with the polisher for such a long time- its heavy and vibrates a lot! never mind the fact that i could mess up my entire paint job.....

fairly pleased with the results, but its far from show standard!

piccys from my phone- the digi cam ones are still on the cam in the car- and i really cba to uoload them tonight!

started life bright yellow!


after the clay bar


drying all the bits that usually drip whilst polishing


applying the tape


notice the blatant respray from the work experience boy!


big balls time!




after the polish


after the wax- a lot better IMO


got a few more pics to upload from the digi cam, and i wanna get some day shots of her now shes clean!

next step the interior! not just giving her a hoover and a wipe!

anyway- time for bed, im nackered!


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... Nice work mate- and good for you having the 'grapefruits' to take some wet and dry to your paintwork ... amazing how long it takes to do properly isn't it? ...

... keep up the good work, I'll be following the thread with interest to see what kind of results you finally achieve- so keep posting the photos up won't you? ... :wink:

Steve


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... Nice work mate- and good for you having the 'grapefruits' to take some wet and dry to your paintwork ... amazing how long it takes to do properly isn't it? ...
> 
> ... keep up the good work, I'll be following the thread with interest to see what kind of results you finally achieve- so keep posting the photos up won't you? ... :wink:
> 
> Steve


Yeah it dont half take a long time lol

That's what puts me off doing the while car tbh! I'll be posting more pics as I spruce her up don't worry


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

few more pics from the first session.

nice n dirty


scratches on the roof




almost looks like a Chinese symbol?


far from the swirliest car ive owned, but still quite bad


hard to see, but tar spots- both sides were covered!


tt badge removed but not really polished after!


no point trying to rectify this! 4WD baby! 


moody pic of the polished tail pipes


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks good! Fair play on the wet sanding! Though id recommend a paint depth gauge if you haven't got one. Last thing you want is to go through the clear.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

J•RED said:


> Looks good! Fair play on the wet sanding! Though id recommend a paint depth gauge if you haven't got one. Last thing you want is to go through the clear.


That part was a previous respray, so didnt really have much choice, and was probably a premix rattle can job anyway.

I appreciate what your saying though about the paint depth, and before I consider wet sanding the rest I would definitely invest to avoid trashing the car!


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Today I tackled some of the interior. I have got it to a relatively clean state, but realistically i'm going to need a steam cleaner to get the carpets better.

I have a few before and after pics.

the boot- kind of pointless really as its getting new carpet as part of the rear seat delete...




rear foot wells, I don't know how these get dirty- its not like anyone ever sits in the back of a TT!






and the other side was the same result.

see my point about needing a steam cleaner?











*tip for this bit is an old credit card with a wipe wrapped round it and pushed into the gaps, do this round all the leather part of the door card and see what crap you remove!



still need to try other products to get the engrained dirt out of the textured plastics, but the wipes I was using did a pretty good job for the worst areas.

and I cant stress enough I need a steam cleaner!!!


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... really enjoying this thread mate- just one observation (and you can tell me to_ 'do one' _if you like  ) ... but I think it would be even better if you mentioned which products you were using, how much they roughly cost, how you used and applied them, and after the job was done, how highly (or not) you rated them ... all useful information to anybody who's maybe thinking of tackling similar jobs ...
... just a thought? ...
... anyway- keep up the good work and keep the thread updated as I love watching a car going through the transformation from neglected to pampered and restored! ...

Steve


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

That's a very valid point and we'll made

I used car plan interior valet- you know the big foam can with the red scrubber bit? And for the plastic I used Ever build wonder wipes- the red multi use ones. These are too rough and harsh for paintwork, but just right for stubborn marks on plastic.

Next time I will try vanish carpet cleaner and let.it soak for a while. Then I'll be trying more expensive solutions - yet to be decided.

At this point I am open to suggestions for the next product to use on interior plastics.

For the car mats I used a combo of the above 3 products- once the foam had loosened the dirt the wipes removed it without having to waist for them to dry and need hoovering, worth a try guys, I'd say it works quite well!

Next big day for attacking the cleaning ill make more detailed notes for you guys


----------

